# Per me



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

oggi va così...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FfvL14_L0BQ


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*oggi*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> oggi va così...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FfvL14_L0BQ


Non sei proprio di buon umore ...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sei proprio di buon umore ...


Non sono una fan di Giorgia ma questa canzone mi piace molto. L'ho sentita in un posto squallidissimo l'estate scorsa, ero seduta a un tavolino e pensavo cosa fare della mia vita, del mio futuro e l'ho presa come un segno... Poi tornata dalle vacanze  ho continuato ad ascoltare Alex Baroni e a pensare a loro, al loro amore. Lei che corre in ospedale e sta con lui fino alla fine...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Invece*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono una fan di Giorgia ma questa canzone mi piace molto. L'ho sentita in un posto squallidissimo l'estate scorsa, ero seduta a un tavolino e pensavo cosa fare della mia vita, del mio futuro e l'ho presa come un segno... Poi tornata dalle vacanze ho continuato ad ascoltare Alex Baroni e a pensare a loro, al loro amore. Lei che corre in ospedale e sta con lui fino alla fine...


Adoro Giorgia ...le canzoni dopo la disgrazia sono tutte strazianti o con la disperazione di vuol vivere...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adoro Giorgia ...le canzoni dopo la disgrazia sono tutte strazianti o con la disperazione di vuol vivere...


Ha una voce bellissima ma io sono una rockettara ehehehe... Si parlavano davvero attraverso le loro canzoni. Ma tu sai come è andata la storia?
 Non ho mai capito chi ha chiuso dei due e perchè...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*No*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ha una voce bellissima ma io sono una rockettara ehehehe... Si parlavano davvero attraverso le loro canzoni. Ma tu sai come è andata la storia?
> Non ho mai capito chi ha chiuso dei due e perchè...


Non sono per il gossip.
Però si sentiva che era un rapporto tormentato.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono per il gossip.
> Però si sentiva che era un rapporto tormentato.


Nemmeno io, però dai testi delle canzoni di Baroni credo ci sia stato un tradimento... Amore tormentato finito in tragedia...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Si è proprio na traggeddia....


non trovo il filo....


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si è proprio na traggeddia....
> 
> 
> non trovo il filo....


dai Micio non mi piace il sarcasmo sui morti eh...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Quali morti...

sorry


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

ahhhhhhhhh

non ci ho pensato..


chiedo scusa.


----------

